# been in the hospital a few days...



## Unslap (Apr 15, 2013)

still feeling like crap so ill keep it short... in atlanta tried hopping a hotshot on the fly drunk and with about 16 beers and a half gallon of water on my back a few days ago. grabbed at the ladder then spun head over heels on level ballast crushing my spleen (almost had to be removed) and tearing several muscles in my abdomin and shoulders. i was getting cocky, never broke a bone in my life and always been good at catching dangerously fast trains, i forgot the real risk. dont be an idiot like me guys and girls


----------



## cport420 (Apr 15, 2013)

That sucks bro. Hope you have a fast recovery. Be careful though breaking a limp badly can result in pain forever in a way. Its good you're ok homie. Keep your head up.


----------



## travelin (Apr 16, 2013)

dayum, thats some scary shit.

a man has got to know his limitations.

as i age i am more than once reminded i should stay familiar with mine.


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 16, 2013)

Glad you are still alive & glad you told your story !


----------



## man of the forest (Apr 16, 2013)

shitty reminder that that that steel train is king. thanks for sharing and i also am glad you are okay. wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Odin (Apr 16, 2013)

Worst ive ever had is a bad case of road rash flying off a car...

I can imagine... shite... Hope you get some good pain meds. Thanks for sharing the warning... for us new to it we can't be reminded enough that when we start we need caution and help from someone experienced.

Get better. Peace.


----------

